# OOPS Yanmar 2000 Fluids



## tmhd1990 (Aug 4, 2012)

I recently bought a Yanmar 2000 with a 4' bush hog. Well, to say the least it functions different than the 8N i was used to. 

I was bush hogging a sloped clead cut, found a hole with the left tire, and a stump with the right tire. Needless to say, all did not end well. the tractor decided to come to a stop lying on its left side. I'm fine except my pride.

My question is: I had fluid coming from the drain tube under the seat. the tractor stayed on its side for about an hour so I don't want to run it with low fluid. I am assuming this is hydraulic fluid but was wondering if someone could give me an idea of what all fluids I should check now and where the servicing ports are. The only one I could easily see is by the shifter. I think i need hydraulic fluid JD-303 or equivalent.

Waiting on my owners manual but that doesnt help me now.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

You are correct about the fluid and the location. The fluid is for transmission and hydraulic. I'm sure you will check your engine oil and radiator overflow bottle also. Glad it all turned out ok for you. These little tractors have a narrow stance. Are your rear tires turned to give you the widest stance possible?


----------

